# Zipp Matte Black Decals...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I've always like the stealth look of wheels without all the loud/busy decals (no offense to those who like them). At the same time, didn't want to debadge my Zipp 303 firecrest tubulars b/c thought that would devalue the wheelset somewhat. Anyways, I was happy that Zipp offered the matte black decals. I ordered two sets. They came in the other day and I was a bit surprised that they were actually bigger than the beyond black decals? Did I happen to order the wrong set? The order receipt that I received said 2013 Zipp 303 Matte Black decals. Anyone who has these matte decals, please chime in. Are the ones you see below correct, or does Zipp offer a smaller size in matte black? Thank you...


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

The new decals (both white and black) no longer have the "Speed Weaponry" silver banner. This makes the Zipp letters larger. 

I just had a set of Zipp decals made for me from a reflective black material. Looks pretty slick.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Merc said:


> The new decals (both white and black) no longer have the "Speed Weaponry" silver banner. This makes the Zipp letters larger.
> 
> I just had a set of Zipp decals made for me from a reflective black material. Looks pretty slick.


Thanks for the reply Merc. Yeah, I really like the all black decal...less wording, the better. I just thought the decals were bigger than I had anticipated. I initially thought they may have sent 404 decals? If that is the normal size, then I'm okay with that. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Merc said:


> The new decals (both white and black) no longer have the "Speed Weaponry" silver banner. This makes the Zipp letters larger.
> 
> I just had a set of Zipp decals made for me from a reflective black material. Looks pretty slick.


Sounds nice! Can you post a picture? I really need some inspiration to modify mine...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the reply Merc. Yeah, I really like the all black decal...less wording, the better. I just thought the decals were bigger than I had anticipated. I initially thought they may have sent 404 decals? If that is the normal size, then I'm okay with that. Just wanted to make sure.


The ones that Bikesdecals.com sell for the 303's are 27mm tall, what size are your's? You saw (well sort of) my Ridley matte black decals. They are so ghosted that unless you're really paying attention, you don't even notice them. I bet yours will be fine.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> The ones that Bikesdecals.com sell for the 303's are 27mm tall, what size are your's? You saw (well sort of) my Ridley matte black decals. They are so ghosted that unless you're really paying attention, you don't even notice them. I bet yours will be fine.


Hey Redondoaveb....had a feeling you'd show up 

I just measured and they are in fact 27 mm tall. I really liked how yours looked. I prefer them being stealth and barely visible. I guess mine are likely the correct size. Just threw me off guard when I put them next to my current beyond black decals. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Hey Redondoaveb....had a feeling you'd show up
> 
> I just measured and they are in fact 27 mm tall. I really liked how yours looked. I prefer them being stealth and barely visible. I guess mine are likely the correct size. Just threw me off guard when I put them next to my current beyond black decals. Thanks for chiming in.


I think once you get them installed, you'll see (or barely see) that they'll be perfect. Did they give you instruction on installation? With mine, I peeled off the bottom backing, wet a sponge, put dish washing soap on the sponge, lightly wet the decal with the soapy solution, installed the decal, let it dry a little bit, lifted off the front backing and then worked the decal into place and pressed out any air bubbles. Pretty easy, just make sure you have them in place before the soapy solution dries or you'll never be able to adjust them after they dry.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> I think once you get them installed, you'll see (or barely see) that they'll be perfect. Did they give you instruction on installation? With mine, I peeled off the bottom backing, wet a sponge, put dish washing soap on the sponge, lightly wet the decal with the soapy solution, installed the decal, let it dry a little bit, lifted off the front backing and then worked the decal into place and pressed out any air bubbles. Pretty easy, just make sure you have them in place before the soapy solution dries or you'll never be able to adjust them after they dry.


Thanks for the tips. Will install them this Sunday. Will post pictures once done.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the tips. Will install them this Sunday. Will post pictures once done.


Oh yeah, and clean the wheels with rubbing alcohol and make sure there is no residue on the wheels. Anything under the decals will stick out like a sore thumb.

Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The new decals look good. Want to refresh my 2012 404's a bit. Going in the opposite direction as you. Going for the white decals this time.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is the "new" look:
































New matte black decals on 303 FC tubular wheels. Matte black vinyl to cover specialized lettering down forks and the white strip on the seatpost.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

As you can tell, I am a fan of the stealth look. My SW SL4 Tarmac. 😉😄


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Here is the "new" look:
> View attachment 289331
> View attachment 289332
> View attachment 289333
> ...


Sorry, can't see anything  Looks great. How do you like them now that they're on? Did they go on easy?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Merc said:


> The new decals (both white and black) no longer have the "Speed Weaponry" silver banner. This makes the Zipp letters larger.
> 
> I just had a set of Zipp decals made for me from a reflective black material. Looks pretty slick.[/QUOT
> I'd like to myself where you got them and how they look both reflected and non-reflected.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Sorry, can't see anything  Looks great. How do you like them now that they're on? Did they go on easy?


Lol. Stickers were more difficult to cleanly remove than I thought...even though they are 2013s. Had some help from a friend. Thanks again. For the tips. Love the wheels this way. I know many prefer to show the brand on the wheels, but I am the opposite I don't mind subtle decals like only enve 25s, but just not the really bold and big ones.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Lol. Stickers were more difficult to cleanly remove than I thought...even though they are 2013s. Had some help from a friend. Thanks again. For the tips. Love the wheels this way. I know many prefer to show the brand on the wheels, but I am the opposite I don't mind subtle decals like only enve 25s, but just not the really bold and big ones.


I've used a hair dryer to remove decals and then acetone to remove any residue. Works pretty good. I like the stealth look too, too bad Ridley's don't come that way.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to laugh everytime I see these.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

B.Garcia said:


> Merc said:
> 
> 
> > The new decals (both white and black) no longer have the "Speed Weaponry" silver banner. This makes the Zipp letters larger.
> ...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> I have to laugh everytime I see these.


Lol. We have very similar ideas when it comes to less is more. I don't mind colorful frames but when matched to "loud" wheels, it just starts to look too busy IMO.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Lol. We have very similar ideas when it comes to less is more. I don't mind colorful frames but when matched to "loud" wheels, it just starts to look too busy IMO.


You did a great job on your bike, looks really nice. Definitely not loud. :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I checked out there site and they seem to sell two different sets of the decals. One is 2013 beyond black and the other was just a matte black. They seem to look the same. However wasn't able to find a reflective option














Never mind that just notice the 2013 b. b has a white outline.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

What a great looking bike. That completes it.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

A little late for this thread, but maybe this will help future readers:

Zipp Decal Removal video from Zippspeed.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Saw that vid. She makes it look do easy.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

dkilburn said:


> What a great looking bike. That completes it.


Thank you. Some outside shots.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Huh. I got those decals free when I emailed them and asked for stickers I could put on my water bottle. Never even considered using them because they're waaaaaay to big for my Nalgene. People pay money for them?

I did put 808 decals on my stock aluminum training rims. These. Haha, the irony.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

TehYoyo said:


> Huh. I got those decals free when I emailed them and asked for stickers I could put on my water bottle. Never even considered using them because they're waaaaaay to big for my Nalgene. People pay money for them?
> 
> I did put 808 decals on my stock aluminum training rims. These. Haha, the irony.


They sent u wheel decals for your water bottles?!?! If u got them free...great. Next time maybe I will ask them to send me water bottle decals too 😉


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

No, I just wanted small stickers but they included a bunch of random ones. I think they're old, though. I looked, and they look like the decals on your wheels (with lettering under 'ZIPP') not the ones you got.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Replaced my 404/303 wheelset with the matte black decals recently. I don't mind a little color, but the white Zipp decals were too much for me, and the black decals really cleaned it up IMO. 

90% of the job, to anyone replacing these decals, is the removal process, wow. Applying them is quite easy, but take your time and watch Zipp's video for best results.


----------

